# The Work Bench



## rake60 (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone else have a work table that looks like this?





I'd like to day that's an exceptionally bad day, but the truth is it always 
looks like that.   If I clean it up I can't find anything.


----------



## wareagle (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes.  However, mine is not nearly as clean.  :lol: 

I built a table that is three and one half feet wide and seven feet long.  The top is a surplus chemical resistant labratory table top (the reason for the odd size) that I came across a few years back.  _BTW, it is one heavy top!_  The frame is built out of two inch 14 guage square tubing, and the legs are made out of 2 1/2 inch schedule 80 pipe.  It stands about forty four inches above the floor and is on casters.  One end has a vice mounted on it, and there is electrical outlets that are mounted face down underneath the bench top.  The outlets have a cord that can be plugged into a power outlet nearest to the bench (wherever it may be) to have conveinient power on the bench. 

The only problem I have with it is that it tends to collect things rather well.  I guess that is my fault :roll:.  I don't have any pictures available right now, but will have to post some soon.


----------



## shred (Jul 25, 2007)

Same here.  I usually clear a little space for the project du jour, but the rest seems to always be 3 deep in parts and such.


----------



## ed miles (Aug 2, 2007)

There is a very old saying that says "A clean bench is the sign of a sick mind". If that be the case, I guess we all have very healthy minds and preffer to stay that way.

Ed


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 2, 2007)

I totally agree with that, my bench is spotless.

John the corkscrew


----------



## theplotz (Aug 16, 2007)

these are not mine we share them as a famly four of us theres dad 2 sons and one grandson (thats me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is my desk made out of 80/20




this is the bench that my grandfather made in the late 50's (i think) its the junk bench 




this is the newest additon to our benches 1/2 in plate top but its not finished yet. there are more but these are the main ones


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 16, 2007)

All my bench space is a huge mess right now, tools piled on top of tools.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 19, 2007)

Rake mine looks real close to that except I don't have those cool engines sitting amoungst the cluttler...and no ash tray. I had to quit smoking in July.


----------



## macona (Nov 21, 2007)

theplotz , what is that on the desk with the meters? A variable power supply built into a old speaker cabinet?


----------



## theplotz (Jun 29, 2009)

well sorta, its a variable supply with some other TV equipment into a wood box my grandfather made


----------



## ariz (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm very happy to see that I'm not the only person so messy :big:

I think that sometimes the work bench can be well arranged, but it doesn't stay clean for a long time (if you are working around)

rake60 I like your set of micrometre, I have to buy one sooner or later... :
I have only a couple of digital vernier caliper (one of very good quality), but they aren't enough to get accurate measurements in all circumstances


----------

